# Ice Fishing Outing On Crystal Lk. Benzie Co. Feb 7



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Looks like a good time to get this rolling. Lake is iced over and guys fishing for lake trout and perch during the day and smelt in the evening. I think the ferst good weekend would be sat. Feb. 7th. If there's interest we'll take it further for where to meet etc


*The Details*

MS Icefishing Outing
Crystal Lake
Benzie County
Fishing for perch shallow and lake and burbot in deep water
smelt fishing beginning just before dark in the evening

Meet at the Lighthouse Cafe in Elberta (across Betsie Bay from Frankfort) at 7AM
Bait at the Backcast Fly Shop in Benzonia

Most of us will be fishing off Lobb Rd. on the south shore of Crystal L.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

I'd be game. I could stand to fish some new ice...and meet some new people.


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

George you can count me in.......was a blast last year.....especially exploding sleds.......:evil:

Dan


----------



## Fisherman 6 (May 1, 2008)

im in i only live 10 min from the lake!


----------



## tcsffishing (Jan 31, 2008)

my buddies and i were just talkin about this this the other day. cant wait to go again


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

I'm in George!


----------



## Mister ED (Apr 3, 2006)

wally-eye said:


> .....especially exploding sleds.......:evil:


I think someone is in their garage rebuilding the pieces, as we speek. You thought the 6 million dollar man was something??? Just wait till SFW gets done reconstructing thee 'Rocket Launcher'.:lol:


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

I'm in. :coolgleam


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

DANN09 said:


> Looks like a good time to get this rolling. Lake is iced over and guys fishing for lake trout and perch during the day and smelt in the evening. I think the first good weekend would be sat. Feb. 7th. If there's interest we'll take it further for where to meet etc.


Money's TIGHT - but Dawn & I have been talking about it George!


Mister ED said:


> I think someone is in their garage rebuilding the pieces, as we speek. You thought the 6 million dollar man was something??? Just wait till SFW gets done reconstructing thee 'Rocket Launcher'.:lol:


It'll handle WARP SPEED behind one of those ice blasters!!!
:lol:


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Once the date is firmed up, I'll see if the wife will let me slide for a weekend. I made it last year, fished in the wrong spot but still managed a few nice perch. I wouldn't mind getting some of those big perch again (I'll leave you guys to the Burbot).


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

George,

I think it would be a good idea to use a large flag of some type so members that come late or don't know anybody can at least find one person and get directed to the rest of us.

Crystal is a big lake, but I have been to outings where I couldn't find anybody and have heard members post that they were there, but couldn't find the group.

That's a for what its worth comment.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Splitshot said:


> George,
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to use a large flag of some type so members that come late or don't know anybody can at least find one person and get directed to the rest of us.
> 
> ...


Good idea , but @ 9600 acres even a HUGE flag won't work well....
:evilsmile

We'' likely be off Lobb Rd. and to the right....
Maybe I can get some RPGs to show our location!
:lol:

j/k!!!


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Splitshot said:


> George,
> 
> I think it would be a good idea to use a large flag of some type so members that come late or don't know anybody can at least find one person and get directed to the rest of us.
> 
> ...




Just follow the trail of the exploded sled parts..........:lol: :evilsmile


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

It was a blast last year and I'd certainly like to come this year. Feb. 7 is no good for me, but Sunday Feb. 8 would work, as would any other weekend in February or March.


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Walleye-eye,

Thanks for the tip, just tell me where the bread crumbs start.

Art, 

Nice picutres in your gallery, I recognize a couple of them, lol, but here is one that you missed. If you don't have it copy it and put it in your gallery. Ever since I ran out of gallery space I have been keeping my pictures to a minimum.









That was one hell of a good day fishing bass and the one above is a chunk. If you can't make it does it mean our outing won't get written up in the TC newspaper?


----------



## fishenrg (Jan 9, 2008)

I'm a definite maybe. Depends on the wife...especially since I'll be gone to the UP the whole weekend before.


----------



## Boardman Brookies (Dec 20, 2007)

I would love to go but I have a prior obligation that day. If it changes I am in!


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Steely-Head said:


> It was a blast last year and I'd certainly like to come this year. Feb. 7 is no good for me, but Sunday Feb. 8 would work, as would any other weekend in February or March.


NICE pEEG Artemus!!!!!


Splitshot said:


> Walleye-eye,
> 
> Thanks for the tip, just tell me where the bread crumbs start.
> 
> ...


TWO WORDS Mr. RAY

http://www.photobucket.com

"Photo Bucket"


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Yeah that sure was a good day, Ray. Only a few more months before that starts up again!


----------



## bigberniegb (Dec 2, 2001)

DANN09 said:


> Looks like a good time to get this rolling. Lake is iced over and guys fishing for lake trout and perch during the day and smelt in the evening. I think the ferst good weekend would be sat. Feb. 7th. If there's interest we'll take it further for where to meet etc.


I was wondering if you guys we're going to use atv's or snowmobiles ? I would like to come along but I don't have a atv yet. I have all of the other gear .One other question.Will most of the group be staying at the local ''motel'' ? I'm not for sure but, I have a daughter that is employed at Holiday Inn ,Flint . We might be able to get a group discount. Could I get a phone number from the organizer of this outing? My ph# is 1-810-701-2555 Thank-you Gary G. Bernard my member name is bigberniegb


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

Depends on the ice (mainly) and snow conditions...
PM George (*DANN09*) and he'll _probably _work it out with you - although I had already planned on the motel we used last year.... I don't know there is a Holidy Inn close by.

Robert


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

The closest Holliday Inns would be either Cadillac, Manistee or Traverse City..


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

The lake has packed snow on it at this time. Quads and snow-machines all over. Call the Benzie Chamber of Comm. in Benzonia for local Motels. 
We will start at breakfast like last year ,Chrystal Cafe in the shopping plaza on US 31 across from McDonalds. Backcast Bait shop right next door. 
I will be doing some pre fishing and hopefuly have some live smelt to share for lake trout tip-ups. 
Need more info Pm Whit1


----------



## wally-eye (Oct 27, 2004)

Is M.O.O.D going to be there this year filming the outing????? :idea:

George are you saying Milt can't catch fish or did you mean something else?? lmao


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Okay being that I have never fished Crystal....What do you recommend that I bring for bait and gear? Beer I have that covered...:lol: I have never fished Lake Trout through the ice, so any help would be great if that is what we will be fishing for.

Thanks Ben


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

George are you saying Milt can't catch fish or did you mean something else?? lmao 
Today 10:14 AM 

No. I mean Milt can type faster then Me.

Tip-ups for lake trout on Crystal should handle 160' of water, with barrel swivels every 20' to attach 12" leaders with #8 trebles. 

Prefered bait is live smelt but big shinners(blues, grays) will work. All bait is available at Stapletons Gas station on the corner of U S 31 and M115 in Benzonia.


----------



## toto (Feb 16, 2000)

I wish I could be there, but oh well maybe in spirit. Hey George and Whit, will you have your ice shanty out there:lol::lol::lol: As for the lake trout fishing try getting some sand kickers, probably can be had at Backcast. Might want to try some blade baits too, such as cicadas or the like. As for burbot, take a treble hook and put a smelt on there, smash it with your foot and drop the thing down to bottom, they'll hit it. Maybe Ray can bring his game caller and call some crows, interesting if nothing else.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Is the outing a go for sure next weekend? 

sfw1960, what hotel did you use last year? What did it cost? PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

melnik said:


> Is the outing a go for sure next weekend?
> 
> sfw1960, what hotel did you use last year? What did it cost? PM me if you prefer. Thanks.


I sent you an email.......


RAS


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Mister ED said:


> I think someone is in their garage rebuilding the pieces, as we speek. You thought the 6 million dollar man was something??? Just wait till SFW gets done reconstructing thee 'Rocket Launcher'.:lol:


 
I can hardly wait to see what SFW conjures up for this year's event. :lol: :lol:

I wasn't aware that George started this thread until he told me on our way to Crystal for a go at smelt this evening. Needless to say I'm in.

As for the smelt we fished in the same area as last year. They were very scattered and no heavy concentrations came in. We did manage to get enough for a good meal. We'll keep "scouting" that area of the lake, perhaps giving a go at that area of shanties west of us (closer to where Lobb Rd. comes down to the lake).

We'll keep you guys informed.

For those who have never been to an MS outing (we used to have quite a few of them in the old days and in the old, old days, as Splitshot can attest there used to be even more.

George had his Vexlar in the shanty as usual and it really didn't get lit up all over like last year. We had to work for fish. However, on two occasions I saw a mark move upward toward my waxxie tips Haley jig and nail it. That was fun to see, but it tells you how spread out the fish were down there.




wally-eye said:


> Just follow the trail of the exploded sled parts..........


Dan is not kidding about that!!! :yikes: :lol: :lol: :lol:

Yaes I doo tip faster them Geogre, butt sometimze i mis suom keyz


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

OK guys what time and where we meeting? Are we meeting for breakfast? 

Bait , what should I bring? I don't care what I fish for....something editable lol.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

*The Details

*MS Icefishing Outing
Crystal Lake
Benzie County
Fishing for perch shallow and lake and burbot in deep water
smelt fishing beginning just before dark in the evening

Meet at the Lighthouse Cafe in Elberta (across Betsie Bay from Frankfort) at 7AM for breakfast.
Bait at the Backcast Fly Shop in Benzonia

Most of us will be fishing off Lobb Rd. on the south shore of Crystal L.
__________________


----------



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

Barring any FUBARS, I can plan on meeting you guys out on the ice. Any way of someone sending me a PM with a phone # so that I can find ya? We were planning of smelt fishing Sat. night anyway, so why not make a day of it?

We went out for smelt last night (Saturday) after work. Fished about 2 hours and came away with 59. Vexilar was lit up most of the water column. Forgot my auger, so couldn't put out any tip-ups for burbot. :rant:

Stay safe everyone....


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

tbone5587 said:


> Barring any FUBARS, I can plan on meeting you guys out on the ice. Any way of someone sending me a PM with a phone # so that I can find ya? We were planning of smelt fishing Sat. night anyway, so why not make a day of it?
> 
> We went out for smelt last night (Saturday) after work. Fished about 2 hours and came away with 59. Vexilar was lit up most of the water column. Forgot my auger, so couldn't put out any tip-ups for burbot. :rant:
> 
> Stay safe everyone....


PM Sent!!


How deep was the water you were picking them off in??
:16suspect

Nice job .....


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

tbone5587 said:


> Barring any FUBARS, I can plan on meeting you guys out on the ice. Any way of someone sending me a PM with a phone # so that I can find ya? We were planning of smelt fishing Sat. night anyway, so why not make a day of it?
> 
> We went out for smelt last night (Saturday) after work. Fished about 2 hours and came away with 59. Vexilar was lit up most of the water column. Forgot my auger, so couldn't put out any tip-ups for burbot. :rant:
> 
> Stay safe everyone....


Cell Phone: 231-649-0554

Where were you fishing for smelt?


----------



## OLD TRUCK (Jul 9, 2008)

i will be there, i would like to catch some burbot and lake trout if possible, see you at breakfast,


old truck

is there anything that i need to bring ????


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

Well "Old Truck" the smelt go for a small silver Hali jig with a wax worm. Tip-ups for lake trout and bourbot with smelt or large shinners for bait (live for lake tr., dead for bourbot).
Some guys break for lunch or dinner about 3:00pm and start smelt fishing about 6:00pm.


----------



## OLD TRUCK (Jul 9, 2008)

thank you sir (George) i think i have everything i will need, how good is the burbot population in this lake, they are tastey bugger even though they ar eugly

old truck


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

OLD TRUCK said:


> thank you sir (George) i think i have everything i will need, how good is the burbot population in this lake, they are tastey bugger even though they ar eugly
> 
> old truck


Crystal Lake has an excellent populaton of burbot/lawyers.


----------



## UltimateOutdoorsman (Sep 13, 2001)

Anyone interested in chasing perch?

JB


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Heck I'll fish for anything......Perch first...if they are not biting I'll try for burbot or lakers...


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Last year we"
Fished for perch in the morning
Fished for lake trout and burbot in the afternoon
Fished for smelt in the late evening and on until about 9PM


----------



## DANN09 (May 3, 2000)

A little reminder.
At the start of this I mentioned meating for breakfast at the Crystal Cafe in Benzonia. The Crystal Cafe is not open this week-end. If You want to meat us for breakfast. We will be at the Lighthouse Cafe in Elberta (it's right on M-22) at 7:00am Sat. morning. Good food & good service.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

I read somewhere that the lake is looking good for quads, but how about a quad pulling a utility trailer? Is the snow deep? Will it get warm enough Saturday to make pulling a trailer harder? I know you can't say for sure, but give me a guess you guys that pull trailers up there.

Is there a list of confirmed attendees? Some things went my way this week, so I'm coming. I might fish smelt Friday night and be too tired to meet for breakfast, but I'll see you guys off Lobb Saturday morning sometime. Looking forward to fishing with some of you guys I met in the restaurant last year. 

Oh yeah, is there anywhere good for smelt fishing right off the southeast shore, like if someone were to drive off the shore near the Pine Knot, say within a mile or two? 

Thanks, and see you guys there. 

Dwight


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

melnik said:


> I read somewhere that the lake is looking good for quads, but how about a quad pulling a utility trailer? Is the snow deep? Will it get warm enough Saturday to make pulling a trailer harder? I know you can't say for sure, but give me a guess you guys that pull trailers up there.
> 
> Is there a list of confirmed attendees? Some things went my way this week, so I'm coming. I might fish smelt Friday night and be too tired to meet for breakfast, but I'll see you guys off Lobb Saturday morning sometime. Looking forward to fishing with some of you guys I met in the restaurant last year.
> 
> ...


As far as I know, and we were fishing last week, there is little snow cover on the ice and a quad will be do-able and towing a sled with it should be fine.

The SE shore has never seen much smelt action, but the lake is huge and deep, as you know, and they could be most anyplace. A vexilar or other fish finder is almost a MUST so if you don't have one it is best to find guys you know......us...........who have at least one.......us..........and fish by them.........that's be us.

I believe George/Dann09 and I will be fishing for smelt on Friday night. We were going to fish last night but it was TDC&W so we didn't go out.


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Well like I said, I'm working Saturday and will have to miss this one. Have fun out there!


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

We should try to squeeze in another Crystal outing before ice-out.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Steely-Head said:


> Well like I said, I'm working Saturday and will have to miss this one. Have fun out there!


 
Art, we will have to get together and fish this year.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

Steely-Head said:


> We should try to squeeze in another Crystal outing before ice-out.


How about a pike/perch fishing outing on Portage, Arcadia, or Betsie Bay. Betsie Bay offers the possibility of tangling with a steelhead through the ice as well.


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

Whit1 said:


> As far as I know, and we were fishing last week, there is little snow cover on the ice and a quad will be do-able and towing a sled with it should be fine.
> 
> The SE shore has never seen much smelt action, but the lake is huge and deep, as you know, and they could be most anyplace. A vexilar or other fish finder is almost a MUST so if you don't have one it is best to find guys you know......us...........who have at least one.......us..........and fish by them.........that's be us.
> 
> I believe George/Dann09 and I will be fishing for smelt on Friday night. We were going to fish last night but it was TDC&W so we didn't go out.


"Too Darn Cold and Windy", is that right? :lol:


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

melnik said:


> "Too Darn Cold and Windy", is that right? :lol:


Well Dwight , except for the spelling - I'd say you are tuned into "olde p|-|@rT-speak" !!!

:lol: :lol:

Still not 100% if I can swing this one yet.


:rant:

I'll try though ~


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Well Dwight , except for the spelling - I'd say you are tuned into "olde p|-|@rT-speak" !!!
> 
> :lol: :lol:
> 
> ...


I hope you make it, I'm looking forward to some yucks on the ice.


----------



## tbone5587 (Mar 5, 2005)

Whit1 said:


> Cell Phone: 231-649-0554
> 
> Where were you fishing for smelt?


 
Sorry for the late reply. We were on the opposite side of the lake, in about 69 feet of water. been a little too "busy" for my liking at Lobb, but I understand they are still doing good out there.


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

melnik said:


> "Too Darn Cold and Windy", is that right? :lol:


 
Almost! :lol:


----------



## Steely-Head (Dec 2, 2001)

Betsie Bay sounds great!! I'd love to get a few steelhead on ice.


----------



## little e (Feb 17, 2005)

How's the snow and parking up there? Would a person be able to get off the road far enough with an 8'-9' wide enclosed trailer at Lobb rd, Herdsman Bay? Not really looking to drive the quad from one end of the lake to the other. I'd really like to bring it along, but affraid I wouldn't be able to find a place to park it.


----------



## sfw1960 (Apr 7, 2002)

melnik said:


> I hope you make it, I'm looking forward to some yucks on the ice.


Well guys - I have decided in light of my hours being cut , the lack of sales orders and the combination of several uncontrollable factors - I regret saying that Dawn & I won't be able to be at the festivities this year.
:sad: :sad: :sad:

As much as I'd like to make it - I don't know what the future holds , and it's not looking good for many of us.
Best wishes and you guys have a blast...knock 'em dead!

Robert


----------



## melnik (Feb 28, 2003)

sfw1960 said:


> Well guys - I have decided in light of my hours being cut , the lack of sales orders and the combination of several uncontrollable factors - I regret saying that Dawn & I won't be able to be at the festivities this year.
> :sad: :sad: :sad:
> 
> 
> Robert


Dawn said no huh? :lol::lol:

Too bad Robert, I was looking forward to fishing with you. I sincerely hope things pick up for you. It sucks when work, or lack there of, cuts into our fishing time. 

I'll be running my Lowrance this weekend, so even though you can't make it there'll still be a little of the Dark Side on the ice.


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

All set for tomorrow.....How is the ice for slush? Is it passable with a small 2wd four whlr? The weather looks to be rainy and icy as well...hmmm I'm coming come hell or high water...


see ya in the morning at breakfast..,,

Ben


----------



## Whit1 (Apr 27, 2001)

outfishin_ said:


> All set for tomorrow.....How is the ice for slush? Is it passable with a small 2wd four whlr? The weather looks to be rainy and icy as well...hmmm I'm coming come hell or high water...
> 
> 
> see ya in the morning at breakfast..,,
> ...


 
On the parts of the lake that I've been to there is no slush so movement is easy.

I'll see you at breakfast.


----------



## Llewellin (Aug 19, 2004)

So what is the schedule for tomorrow. I am planning on making it. We fished the northeast side today and did not do to hot. We ended up with 18 keepers. We didn't hit any slush out there either. Ice was about 14 to 16 inches thick and some snow on top. We quaded it out. What time and where is breakfast and what time we leaving the launch. Thanks guys.

Jason


----------



## outfishin_ (Jul 28, 2004)

Llewellin said:


> So what is the schedule for tomorrow. I am planning on making it. We fished the northeast side today and did not do to hot. We ended up with 18 keepers. We didn't hit any slush out there either. Ice was about 14 to 16 inches thick and some snow on top. We quaded it out. What time and where is breakfast and what time we leaving the launch. Thanks guys.
> 
> Jason


*The Details

*MS Icefishing Outing
Crystal Lake
Benzie County
Fishing for perch shallow and lake and burbot in deep water
smelt fishing beginning just before dark in the evening

Meet at the Lighthouse Cafe in Elberta (across Betsie Bay from Frankfort) at 7AM for breakfast.
Bait at the Backcast Fly Shop in Benzonia

Most of us will be fishing off Lobb Rd. on the south shore of Crystal L.
__________________


----------

